# Alan Wake for PC



## varunb (Dec 14, 2011)

The first Alan Wake is about to finally get its PC release, according to listings on the Steam registry and further teasing from Remedy.

*i.imgur.com/3nu7g.png

Files for specific language versions of the game – including English, German, French, Japanese, Chinese and Spanish – plus other files all appeared on the registry (via *GAF*).



> Remedy’s Aki Järvilehto recently teased a PC release in a interview with Finnish-based YLEX (via JPS).
> 
> “We have received feedback from a lot of PC gamers, and I have to admit that yes, we somehow ignored that. Let’s see if in the near future we could have some positive news to tell you about dating.”



Remedy was originally developing Alan Wake for PC and Xbox 360 together, but the PC version was canned at X10 last February.



> “Hypothetically, what we care about is the Remedy brand on any game needs to stand for something… polished quality, cinematic action and great storytelling,” Remedy boss Matias Myllyrinne told VG247 in a post-launch interview on Wake 1 last year.
> 
> “If it is created by us or a port it still needs to live up to the same standard. People need to be able to rely on it when they put down their hard earned money.”


_
Credits to VG247_


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 14, 2011)

I think they forgot to remove Alan Wake's registry entry on steam.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2011)

this is really good news heard & saw its trailers long back..will wait for it..
any date confirmed?


----------



## Alok (Dec 14, 2011)

Great news, if not rumors and misunderstanding.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 14, 2011)

i dont have any hope with this game..

read about this game long time back and still the game is not on PC...

keeping Gamers waiting is not a good idea...


----------



## varunb (Dec 14, 2011)

*Alan Wake PC confirmed by Remedy for Q1 2012*

*Alan Wake PC confirmed by Remedy for Q1 2012*

Remedy’s just announced it’s bringing Alan Wake to PC in early Q1 2012, launching in the same period as XBLA spin-off American Nightmare.

The launch of the keyboard and mouse SKU will come with both downloadable episodes The Signal and The Writer.


----------



## roque (Dec 14, 2011)

ya man just heard that..so excited...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2011)

Completed the game last year and finished it's DLC(s) coupled of weeks back. It's a brilliant game. You guys are definitely in for a treat.


----------



## Alok (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Varun for great news. Fingers crossed.

@Ethan is this one similar to Resident evil 4/5 ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> @Ethan is this one similar to Resident evil 4/5 ??



Ya..Mix of Silent Hill & RE but story is there...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> @Ethan is this one similar to Resident evil 4/5 ??


It doesn't contain heavy action elements like those you find in Resident Evil series. This is more of a psychological thriller, something straight out of a Stephen King novel. Highly atmospheric and engaging storyline.


----------



## varunb (Dec 15, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Thanks Varun for great news. Fingers crossed.



Thanx. This game was published by Microsoft so for PC I am pretty sure it will use Games for Windows Live.


----------



## varunb (Dec 16, 2011)

*Remedy to self-publish Alan Wake PC – all the details*

*Remedy to self-publish Alan Wake PC – all the details*

Remedy’s confirmed it will be the publisher of Alan Wake for PC when it launches on Steam early next year.

The confirmations comes after confusion reigned on if the Finnish studio or Microsoft would be doing publishing duties, with the latter releasing the 360 version in May 2010, as well as publishing the upcoming American Nightmare for Xbox Live Arcade.



> But In the first of two confirmations, Remedy community manager Peter Papadopoulos said on its forums: “Microsoft is still the publisher of Alan Wake’s American Nightmare, which is being released on XBLA in early 2012.
> 
> “As for Alan Wake PC, it’s a Remedy self published title which is coming to Steam, also being released early in 2012.”





> Further information came from MikkiRMD, aka Remedy writer Mikko Rautalahti, who also noted the concern of PC gamers following the initial cancelation in February 2010.
> 
> “I can genuinely appreciate that people were frustrated — and it was frustrating for us as well, because it was out of our hands at the time. These things can get pretty complicated.”



It was confirmed yesterday it would use Steamworks, not GFWL, as its platform.


----------



## Alok (Dec 16, 2011)

Only steam , no retail ???


----------



## varunb (Dec 17, 2011)

That means that there will be retail copies distributed but ultimately one will have to install steam in his PC.


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

Alan Wake PC – More news coming next week; game will support the X360 controller | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

I guess they are talking about the XBOX360 controller. Another good news is that the game won't use Game For Windows Live.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

Isn't this the game with an awesome Poets of the Fall song as its theme ??

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f_hewSrAH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Dec 23, 2011)

Kiss DX11 goodbye (not much of a surprise though):-

Alan Wake PC will support DX9; more details about its game engine | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

This is in what posted in their forum:-



> We have HDR/FP16 on PC. SSAO is in and like some other effects has some quality settings we can bump up with fast gfx cards. We have FXAA in American Nightmare 360 and it's entirely possible it'll make its way to Alan Wake PC
> 
> Yes, we have a DX9 engine, but it's a very advanced DX9 engine. You can do pretty much everything you want (even deferred rendering with MSAA some have said was impossible) apart from some special techniques like HW tessellation on shader model 3 if you have the performance.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 23, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Isn't this the game with an awesome Poets of the Fall song as its theme ??


War? Yep, that's it all right.


----------



## darklordankit (Dec 24, 2011)

i think its going to be another console port


----------



## revolt (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont understand why so late release for pc.It has been noticed even after that the pc versions are badly screwed.

But still ms is atleast good that they release for windows too.I wont blame sony either as they too have to keep their business running.They only have one console whereas ms has territories on both pc and consoles.


----------



## varunb (Jan 21, 2012)

*Alan Wake hitting Steam in February, PC specs listed*

*Alan Wake hitting Steam in February, PC specs listed*

Remedy has taken to its official forums to announce a February release window for Alan Wake on Steam, as well as list the preliminary system requirements needed in order to run the game.

The self-published game in partnership with Nitro Games will not support Games for Windows Live or Mac, and there are no plans to release modding tools or a demo for the game. It will, however, support Steam Cloud, will use Steamworks and contain Steam Achievements.

Both The Signal and The Writer DLCs will be available on Steam and are included in all copies of the game.

According to the official post from Remedy, optimization and graphics scalability are still being finalized, so some of the PC requirements listed below “may change.” Still, players will be able to adjust resolution, and change graphics settings, as well as run in full screen or windowed mode. Players will also have the option to turn off the game’s HUD.

It also supports NVISION 3D “very nicely,” according to the post, but as it is “fairly performance heavy,” a high-end GPU such as the GeForce 580GTX and moderate graphics settings are recommended. The AMD HD3D has not been testes as of yet, but Remedy plans to test it out or get confirmation from a third-party as to whether it works or not.

Here’s the list of requirements at present:


OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
    PROCESSOR: Dual core required: AMD: Athlon X2 2.8GHz; Intel: Core 2 Duo 2GHz
    MEMORY: 2 GB
    HARD DRIVE: 8 GB
    VIDEO CARD: DirectX 10 compatible or later with 512MB RAM - AMD: ATI Radeon 3650, 4450, 5550, 6450 or higher (per series); NVIDIA: GeForce 8600GT, 9500GT, GT120, GT430, GT520 (per series)
    SOUND CARD: DirectX 9.0c compatible
    INPUT: Mouse and keyboard, Xbox360 controller also supported

Remedy said its goal is for the game to be able to run on Windows XP SP2, but at present, there are still “a few minor but technically challenging” issues its need to solve in order for it to work properly. Official support will be announced after testing has finished, but for now, it was at least run on Vista and Window 7.


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2012)

Good news. This year going to be a gaming year with a lot of much awaited game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 22, 2012)

Specs are reasonable. Hope they will optimize it well. I hate even the idea of this being a bad port like GTA.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2012)

Me too waiting for this one. Had been following this since the developers first announced this game.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2012)

after 2 years of waiting you are getting it on Windows - better be late than never


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 24, 2012)

I played this game on my friend's 360 for a while. And it felt quite different from all other games. Then again I played it just for an hour or something. I might be wrong.


----------



## varunb (Jan 24, 2012)

Yup..Thats why I am saying that hold your horses people. We have all been playing FPSs for quite a while now. This game might just give us that something-different sort of feel.


----------



## Alok (Jan 26, 2012)

Will take advantage of 4 cores.
Alan Wake PC promises to take advantage of quad-cores, comes with Havok physics | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2012)

Good thing that atleast its coming to pc at all. I had lost all the hopes at all. Its really is a kinda different game.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2012)

After I saw it was not released for pc back in 2010 I had played Alone in the Dark to get some taste of games like this but though the game was good the controls were awful - so this time I will get this game for sure - I've waited a long time ( like many others for this game ) and I liked the game when I saw the trailer for the first time back in 2007 - love in first sight


----------



## varunb (Feb 2, 2012)

*Alan Wake PC launching on February 16, gets priced*

Remedy’s just announced it’ll bring Alan Wake to PC on February 16.

The standard edition of the game, which will also include XBL DLC The Signal and The Writer, will cost $29.99 on Steam, with the Collector’s Edition costing $34.99.

A boxed version is on its way from Nordic Games, as previously announced. As well as Steam, the title will also be on EA’s Origin, which was announced this afternoon.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2012)

And whats special in collector's edition ??


----------



## varunb (Feb 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> And whats special in collector's edition ??



Specifics about the Limited Collectors Edition are still being worked out and will be announced closer to release. The game will be around 7.5GB


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2012)

@ varunb - thanks for the release date info - I will only get if it can be controlled using a KB+Mouse but if the reviews are awesome ( of the pc version ) then I might get a 360 controller anyway


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2012)

varunb said:


> Specifics about the Limited Collectors Edition are still being worked out and will be announced closer to release. The game will be around 7.5GB



Ok thanks for the info mate. 



topgear said:


> @ varunb - thanks for the release date info - I will only get if it can be controlled using a KB+Mouse but if the reviews are awesome ( of the pc version ) then I might get a 360 controller anyway



It will support KB+Mouse but it will also support xbox controller. So don't worry about that.


----------



## varunb (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup all the 3 inputs are supported.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 3, 2012)

It's a one time trip not much of replay value. But will check it out once more just to enjoy better graphic quality. Sad pc gaming, most costly and most ignored.-D


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake PC launching on February 16, gets priced*



varunb said:


> Remedy’s just announced it’ll bring Alan Wake to PC on February 16.



thats almost near


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Ok thanks for the info mate.
> 
> 
> 
> It will support KB+Mouse but it will also support xbox controller. So don't worry about that.





varunb said:


> Yup all the 3 inputs are supported.



I think I've not put it up clearly - by KB+Mouse support I meant to say this game should be perfectly playable using KB+mouse ( not like Alone In The Dark )  - but if reviewers ( and forum members ) say that the PC version is really good I won't mind buying a 360 controller for this game - I've waited ( like many others ) a long time for this game and liked this game by seeing the first trailer only  - anyway, thanks for your replies guys.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah right. I hope the controls to be somewhat like Dead space and RE 5.

Even if the game has no replay value then also its worth playing once.


----------



## Alok (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like there is day night cycle.
*imgur.com/etnkf.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2012)

So this DLC will come for PC right ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2012)

Which DLC? The main game had 2 DLCs; The Writer & The Signal. Both of these will be included on the PC version.


----------



## funskar (Feb 7, 2012)

alan wake - max payne - mass effect ..
again games fallin like nov when bf3-mw3-the run cam out in span


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which DLC? The main game had 2 DLCs; The Writer & The Signal. Both of these will be included on the PC version.



thanks for the info ..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2012)

I am talking about American nightmare.


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ no no... not dlc , this is "next game in series" coming to xbla on 22 feb. , not on pc.

@Ethan please edit your post.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh Ok. I thought its a DLC. I wish that game also come on pc. But for now lets stick to this game.


----------



## Alok (Feb 8, 2012)

^^That depends on the sale of Alan Wake.


----------



## varunb (Feb 10, 2012)

*Standard Edition:*

    Premium packaging

Disc 1: Main game plus both DLCs – “The Signal” and “The Writer”.
    Disc 2: OST of the game including 13 Tracks (Audio-CD).
    Six post cards with different pictures/scenes from the game.
    Manual.
    One poster (printed on both sides).
    Seven stickers with different pictures/scenes/characters from the game.

*Collector’s Edition*

    Premium packaging.

Disc 1: Main game plus both DLCs “The Signal” and “The Writer”; Additionally, the main game of the LCE contains audio commentary and background information by Remedy, which can be switched on in addition to the game.
    Disc 2: OST of the game including 13 Tracks (Audio-CD).
    Disc 3: Bonus Disc: History of Remedy, Making of “Alan Wake”, Making of a thriller, music videos by the “Old gods of Asgard”, several trailers to the game, Storyboard (witch concept art) as a movie clip.
    The “Alan Wake Files”; 144 pages with evidence on the mysterious incidents around Alan Wake and Bright Falls, compiled by the fictitious author Clay Steward (same print format as the game manual).
    Six post cards with different pictures/scenes from the game.
    Manual.
    One poster (printed on both sides).
    Seven stickers with different pictures/scenes/characters from the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2012)

^thanx for the details


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2012)

varunb said:


> *Standard Edition:*
> 
> Premium packaging
> 
> ...



^^ thanks for the infos and we will get all these just by paying $5 extra - I'm really amazed


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2012)

Someone ask a mod to rename the thread to *Official Alan Wake for PC Discussion Thread.*


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2012)

great news


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I am talking about American nightmare.


American Nightmare isn't a DLC. It's a separate title releasing exclusively on Xbox Live, as a part of their XBLA House Party line up for this year.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> Someone ask a mod to rename the thread to *Official Alan Wake for PC Discussion Thread.*



Done .... 

BTW, here's little info 



> Turns out, PC gamers looking to pick up this former Xbox 360 exclusive will have three editions to choose from: Standard, Collector's, and Steam.
> 
> The Steam Edition, which includes the original game and all previously released DLC, will be seeing an early release on February 16, whereas the standard and Collector's Edition boxed versions won't be out until March 2.  The early digital release could be to build a bit of marketing power for Alan Wake's American Nightmare, coming out February 22 exclusively on Xbox LIVE Arcade.  Digital editions on other platforms like Origin should come "soon afterwards."



*www.neoseeker.com/news/18339-alan-wake-pc-launch-will-come-in-three-editions/


----------



## varunb (Feb 12, 2012)

*Alan Wake PC vs X360 comparison video*

[YOUTUBE]shBi9jkAE2A[/YOUTUBE]

One can easily spot the difference in texture & object detail.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't see the video as using through mobile so can anyone tell me which is better.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ Offcourse its the pc version that looks better.


----------



## Alok (Feb 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I can't see the video as using through mobile so can anyone tell me which is better.



i play youtube even on my Nokia 2700 classic. Do make personal streaming setting.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

Its not that I can't but it takes kinda long buffering time so I thought a simple answer can do the job.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Here comes the launch trailer for PC:-

[YOUTUBE]iz7HhSzvuak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

^A must buy for me.


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is my most anticipated game for Q1 2012...


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Tomorrow, bwahahaha.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

nice trailer - reminds me of silent hill 3


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2012)

Really good trailer. Scary and all. Hope its ported right on pc. And no one answered me about my last question ?? On which platform it looks better Xbox or PC ??


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

^^PC version is better.
*www.gamepur.com/files/imagepicker/6/alan-wake-pc-xbox-360-comparison-teaser.jpg


----------



## varunb (Feb 16, 2012)

It has leaked on the internet. Strange even though the retail version will land in March & the digital version will release at midnight.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Hope its ported right on pc.



It 'WAS MADE FOR PC' from the start , MS decided to turn it into a XBOX exclusive. 
I remember watching tech demos from this game on intel's multicore processors few years back.


----------



## revolt (Feb 16, 2012)

Its f*cking awesome! just got a hold of this one.Already completed one episode.will post more later.
Though i am getting few bugs or hiccups (maybe due to the SLI settings) But it good.


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2012)

^^I can't play as i'm in collage. PLEASE POST SCREENSHOTS in respective thread.

Here Xbox360 vs PC screens

Alan Wake screenshot comparison: 360 vs. PC | PC Gamer


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't wait to play it.


----------



## varunb (Feb 17, 2012)

Those who are planning to buy online should goto greenmangaming.com cos they are selling the game at 33% discount. So the collectors edition will come down from $34 to $23.45. The voucher is available on the home page.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 17, 2012)

World Texture , Smoke and Light Effects , excellent. Texture of people , a bit old but still , good. Story is supposed to be scary but seemed funny in Ep1. Good Game but don't have too high expectations though.


----------



## revolt (Feb 17, 2012)

@Kola2842 sure mate! but i am in the middle of it now after i complete it i will surely post it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm gonna start tonight, rattling with Darkness II in the meantime.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

^yeah waiting for mini review here


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

*My Alan Wake mini review(Pics coming later):*

Story: Alan wake starts off with a loosely knit story, there are plenty of story videos to accompany the gameplay, but the main mystery has not been solved yet(upto the point that I had played so far), the origin of the zombies had not yet been explained in anyway, but overall its a unique story.

Graphics: Simply jaw dropping, textures are high res, lighting is the best I had seen in any game, specially in night time, water quality is very nice too, the game looks very sharp and runs flawlessly on my setup, I had experienced only one crash till now, character models could use a bit more detail though.

Gameplay: This is what separates alan wake from the rest of the games, first of all this is a Third Person Shooter, but does not have crosshair or iron sights, you have to aim using the torch light, which is a bit troublesome, but auto aim takes care of that, as much as I hate auto aim, its there in this game, and its actually needed. Second issue with the camera, you will keep moving to the left slowly if you move forward straight, you have to compensate for it, which can be a bit troublesome, there is significant delay in camera movement, which I believe was intentional, but overall gameplay is good and unique.
The dodge system is shaky, hard to pull off most of the time.

Sound: Voice acting is superb, so are the environmental sounds, feel the environment coming alive.


Verdict: Overall Alan Wake does not appear to be a console port but appear as a very well designed PC game, with its unique story and gameplay its stands above the rest.

8.5/10 From me. *Scroll below for score update and extended review.*


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

@tkin is the aiming with light matches with resident evil5 laser aim??


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> @tkin is the aiming with light matches with resident evil5 laser aim??


Sort of, but you can aim while moving and dodging, and it feels a lot more flexible, but clearly the aiming system was designed for controllers.


----------



## Alok (Feb 18, 2012)

^^And does it support controllers??


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^And does it support controllers??


Yup, its a MS game after all.

Ok guys, pics below:

*i.imgur.com/dPmTF.jpg

The light boost mode to wear out enemies faster:
*i.imgur.com/kQVly.jpg

Game is difficult enough on its own, taking screenshots I died a lot:
*i.imgur.com/JG60x.jpg

Just executed a Taken behind the bush:
*i.imgur.com/1kHIQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VEp1S.jpg

One more taken falls:
*i.imgur.com/Ih34O.jpg

Light, to save a life:
*i.imgur.com/EUdXX.jpg

*Update to my review a few post above:*

*Environment:* Ok guys, alan wake has the best in game scary environment, period, I was playing alan wake with my PL30 IEMs and by gawd I was scared $hitless, the ambient music is awesome and scary, in its own way, this game is actually scarier than Dead Space cause DS is set on a sci fi setting, but alan wake feels 100% real, it feels as if you are truly lost in the woods(the trees are beautifully done) and there is something or someone watching you, tailing you, this is something that I had never experienced in a game before, you know that tingly feeling we feel when we are in the dark and feel as if someone is watching us, alan wake feels just that, dead space did not have this mood in it(just surprise moments), you'll be always on your toes while playing this.

Tonight while taking the screenshots I was playing the game, with lights turned off, and with PL30 that blocked pretty much all sounds(from the PC), and I really felt immersed in the game, I actually felt relieved when enemies attacked me cause I know I am being attacked and nothing worse can happen, but when I am wondering the woods that's when I feel tensed, not knowing what might happen next, enemies pretty much jump from the shadows and they move fast. the lighting is also done realistically.

This game is a must play for all, with this I upgrade my Alan Wake review score to:
*9.5/10*

So go ahead, immerse yourself in Alan wake and for the love of gawd DO NOT play this game during the day, play it during the night with lights turned off and headphones.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ thanks for the nice little review   you are playing this with KB+Mouse, right ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the nice little review   you are playing this with KB+Mouse, right ?


yup, no matter how much I try mouse has spoiled me, I can't use a controller for anything but racing games, if consoles supported mouse by default I'd buy them in a heartbeat(not third party emulation).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review tkin. I thought DS was really scary but it looks like it has changed.


----------



## Alok (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks tkin , nice screenies and review . I'll play it on 7th March.


----------



## reddead (Feb 19, 2012)

nice review, 

BTW will it run fine on 6630m??


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

reddead said:


> nice review,
> 
> BTW will it run fine on 6630m??


I'm probably not the right person to answer this question.

Requirements:


> AMD: ATI Radeon 3650, 4450, 5550, 6450 or higher (per series)
> NVIDIA: GeForce 8600GT, 9500GT, GT120, GT430, GT520 (per series)



Alan Wake PC: 14 AMD- und Nvidia-Grafikkarten im Benchmark-Test [Test des Tages] - alan wake, remedy

Give it a shot, nothing to lose, but don't buy it, try to get a "special demo"  first.



Kola2842 said:


> Thanks tkin , nice screenies and review . I'll play it on 7th March.


Its a beauty to play alan wake.


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice job, tkin.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2012)

reddead said:


> nice review,
> 
> BTW will it run fine on 6630m??



No it won't run smoothly on that gpu. You need a better gpu to play it on appreciable settings and fps.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2012)

6630m is equivalent to HD5570 ( performance wise ) - so this can be playable on 6630m though with lowered details and resolution.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

tkin..really good review.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> Nice job, tkin.





Zangetsu said:


> tkin..really good review.



Thanks guys, now I've stopped playing and waiting for my M35, so I can enjoy the mood.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2012)

played this game for few mins.Silent Hill fans rejoice.It seems Silent Hill 2 feeling is back.
Btw the game looks downright gorgeous.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

quan chi said:


> played this game for few mins.Silent Hill fans rejoice.It seems Silent Hill 3 feeling is back.
> Btw the game looks downright gorgeous.


Wait till you get to the woods


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2012)

Got my GPU upgrade. Time to boot the game up. Will start playing it from tonight.

Does this game require a typical horror game surroundings? Like, playing in the nights, with headphones on and lights off?


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 20, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Got my GPU upgrade.



Which one ?


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2012)

quan chi said:


> played this game for few mins.Silent Hill fans rejoice.It seems Silent Hill 2 feeling is back.
> Btw the game looks downright gorgeous.


Cool.



tarey_g said:


> Which one ?


560Ti


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Which one ?



Zotac GTX 560ti 



Faun said:


> 560Ti


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Got my GPU upgrade. Time to boot the game up. Will start playing it from tonight.
> 
> Does this game require a typical horror game surroundings? Like, playing in the nights, with headphones on and lights off?


Yes, yes and a thousand times yes 



vamsi_krishna said:


> Zotac GTX 560ti


You can play this baby maxed out, and oh yeah, headphones.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2012)

here i will go with tkin.To get the feel of this game you need a good sound system(Read headphones).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2012)

Going to start the game now.

Windows closed ... Check.
Lights off ... Check.
Plugin my IEMs.... Check.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

^ Scared $hitless in the woods......checked


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2012)

Played it for an hour. The game's presentation is phenomenal. Lightning effects look terrific. Sound effects are equally good. Gameplay is completely new. Took me a while to get used to it. And the frames are pretty smooth.. no lag whatsoever.



tkin said:


> ^ Scared $hitless in the woods......checked



you don't say


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll start it today though during daytime - might be at afternoon to be precise


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> I'll start it today though during daytime - might be at afternoon to be precise



Why not night ? Are you scared ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review *@tkin*


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2012)

if anybody who had played Silent Hill:Homecoming will also like this game for sure...& i m one of them.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Why not night ? Are you scared ?



nope  may be it's because I play Left4Dead 2 a lot  - actually playing games like darksector, Afterfall Insanity, SH2/3/4 and many other scary FPS games made me fearless.

completed the first chapter but the run through the woods was not enough to scare me and killing those ghost was pretty easy - just aim for the head - 2/4 pistol shots is enough to send them in heaven and it felt really great to listen to the In dreams by Roy Orbison - one of my all time favorite


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> nope  may be it's because I play Left4Dead 2 a lot  - actually playing games like darksector, Afterfall Insanity, SH2/3/4 and many other scary FPS games made me fearless.
> 
> completed the first chapter but the run through the woods was not enough to scare me and killing those ghost was pretty easy - just aim for the head - 2/4 pistol shots is enough to send them in heaven and it felt really great to listen to the In dreams by Roy Orbison - one of my all time favorite


2nd chapter is where the spooky environment begins, I am going paranoid, hearing footsteps everywhere.


----------



## revolt (Feb 22, 2012)

completed this game(i get time to play in the night only). I would say not at all scary. Infact i would say f.e.a.r more scary than this when it was released.Its a psychological game rather than anything horrible.But was a decent game overall.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> 2nd chapter is where the spooky environment begins, I am going paranoid, hearing footsteps everywhere.



currently on 2nd episode but rather than those giant sized monster their minions are pretty easy to handle but guns with no pointer is bit tough to handle ( though the flash light is there ) and the battery power is really low but the realistic feeling is great but it's not scary IMO - just played it a little while ago


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> currently on 2nd episode but rather than those giant sized monster their minions are pretty easy to handle but guns with no pointer is bit tough to handle ( though the flash light is there ) and the battery power is really low but the realistic feeling is great but it's not scary IMO - just played it a little while ago


I felt jumpy when I played it, with footsteps and rumbling all over


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> currently on 2nd episode but rather than those giant sized monster their minions are pretty easy to handle but guns with no pointer is bit tough to handle ( though the flash light is there ) and the battery power is really low but the realistic feeling is great but it's not scary IMO - just played it a little while ago



Its not that scary but there's a great feeling of loneliness & depression all around. Overall, i loved the atmosphere. I couldn't play the game alone for more than an hour after midnight as it gave me some very bad feelings..


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2012)

playing it on midnight  now on ep. 3 - will climb the rail bridge up ahead and the flash bangs are a real life saver  and probably most powerful weapon so far.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 24, 2012)

Completed Chapter 3.

But the game is kind of getting repetitive.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 24, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Completed Chapter 3.
> 
> But the game is kind of getting repetitive.



the story keeps me going.... i hate the damn birds..


----------



## revolt (Feb 24, 2012)

yes its not at all scary and a bit repetitive too.Sound is good but noting close to scary.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

I feel said when I play this game, the music, its depressing.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2012)

completed episode 3


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2012)

Have I mentioned that the *OST* is just amazing... 

Cannot stretch this enough....guy's if you've played the game, you know what i'm talking about..


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 25, 2012)

tkin said:


> I feel said when I play this game, the music, its depressing.



the music hardly makes me sad but the setting and environments do


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ the atmosphere makes me aggressive but the music and mopst of the songs are very good to hear and I liked the sound of the closed door - same as Max payne 2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 26, 2012)

Its PoTF. This is expected


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2012)

Did anybody completed this game yet?


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ Almost done, poltergeists are some crazy $hit.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2012)

currently I'm with the lady of light - don't know how far I've play to finish this game but I really want to keep playing this as long as I can


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2012)

I get 7 fps on low settings.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 27, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I get 7 fps on low settings.



whats your graphic card?


----------



## varunb (Feb 27, 2012)

I am currently playing The Signal. They upped the difficulty level in the DLC & its good. Makes it more challenging.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> currently I'm with the lady of light - don't know how far I've play to finish this game but I really want to keep playing this as long as I can



yeah...this game has a way of pulling you in....you just don't want to leave & when you do, you'll still feel like you're in that world...hell i was imagining people following me & every sound startled me after playing it for too long..


----------



## revolt (Feb 27, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Did anybody completed this game yet?



kindly read the previous page also.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> whats your graphic card?



You don't want to know.

8400GS

Also does the over the left shoulder view bother anyone ?

Or its just me.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2012)

Over the left shoulder ?? I think most games have over the right shoulder view right ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 27, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You don't want to know.
> 
> 8400GS
> 
> ...



Apply the new patch. It unofficially supports resolutions below 1024x780. You might see some performance improvement.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2012)

8400 GS? That GPU is a huge waste of sand.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hmm , looks like you guys may force me to get this game. All I've seen from this thread reeks of pure awesomeness and no negative comments.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 27, 2012)

In middle of Chapter 4. Where we have to go to Anderson Farm. Things are getting interesting. 

UPDATE: Completed chapter 4.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 27, 2012)

Completed the game... & now reading up on a lot of forums for possible explanations to the ending...i have some theories, but i'm still clearing up my doubts. Also, going to watch *"Bright Falls"* the prequel live action series to the game. In the meantime, listening to the OST...


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 27, 2012)

*@gameranand*
I didn't play.....watched some walkthrough video of the beginning and most of the time it was over the left shoulder view.

*@Vamsi*
Any way to completely turn of AA

*@ico*
apni zabaan ko lagaam dey 
But you are right


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Feb 27, 2012)

game is pretty good.
Story totally borders on crazy and feels just a little stupid sometimes if you think about it.
But anyways, the game is awesome and addictive. Good fun.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *@Vamsi*
> Any way to completely turn of AA



In the game.. you can't. Because, engine is designed to run with AA on. But you can force AA off in the nVidia control panel.


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

completed the game ... now playing The Signal


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ Whats that ??


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2012)

one of the Special Episode


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2012)

Completed both the special episodes. Still leaves a lot of questions unanswered..


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> In the game.. you can't. Because, engine is designed to run with AA on. *But you can force AA off in the nVidia control panel*.



Still 7 fps lol


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

Completed the Signal .. Playing The Writer.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 29, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Still 7 fps lol



And you are really playing the game at that fps ??


----------



## Alok (Feb 29, 2012)

^is 7 fps playbale


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ Very much, you get to play in eternal slow motion


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 29, 2012)

To all three of you above

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfp2hoS7xu1qc9f5v.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 29, 2012)

Towards the end of the Fifth chapter.

Heading to Well Lit Room on a dam.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 29, 2012)

started bf3 today getting killed again and again in first mission when we have to go the roof to the engine.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> started bf3 today getting killed again and again in first mission when we have to go the roof to the engine.


*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSz0alFXd4VGebiAlMfF2NIDG-UVozJ3Lwrt_CVYZ0irNsr0_eoU7efndw1Iw


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 29, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> started bf3 today getting killed again and again in first mission when we have to go the roof to the engine.



In Soviet Russia the topic derails you.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> *t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSz0alFXd4VGebiAlMfF2NIDG-UVozJ3Lwrt_CVYZ0irNsr0_eoU7efndw1Iw



LOL i actually i was finding my post in game progress atlast got HERE!


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

And how DID it get here? Advanced trolling eh?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Good thing that atleast its coming to pc at all. I had lost all the hopes at all. Its really is a kinda different game.



I was also hoping for long that this game should be released for PC...
Let's see how it fairs..


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

Completed The Writer ... now waiting for The Return ... by Alan Wake


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> And how DID it get here? Advanced trolling eh?



Bad searching maybe. 



tkin said:


> ^^ Very much, you get to play in eternal slow motion



Yeah its like playing the slow mo at any instant.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> Completed The Writer ... now waiting for The Return ... by Alan Wake



yeah me too...can't wait for Alan Wake 2


----------



## akkies_2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Few questions I wanted to ask... All of you downloaded it off steam?? How much did it cost in Rs??? how big is the download size??? any idea if retail version would be available in India??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ 
Browse through this very thread you'll get the answers.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2012)

Completed the main game. Last chapter felt rush and encounters with the taken felt mundane during the final chapter. Still a very good game, with fantastic narration and presentation.

P.S.: Is this only me or did any one find the ending to be a bit confusing?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2012)

You didn't play the DLC(s), did you?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2012)

installed the game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You didn't play the DLC(s), did you?



Just completed the main game. Haven't played the DLCs yet.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 3, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Few questions I wanted to ask... All of you downloaded it off steam?? How much did it cost in Rs??? how big is the download size??? any idea if retail version would be available in India??


Yes my friend:

Buy Alan Wake Limited Collector's Edition for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

Buy Alan Wake for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

Pretty expensive though.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2012)

This is so Silent Hill type


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ With better graphics and audio effects


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2012)

Guys, Rose called !

Woods chapter was scary, esp the chainsaw wielding guy. I like the Silent Hill vibe.

And the soundtrack, episode system is just so good.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2012)

.=Pyro=. said:


> game is pretty good.
> Story totally borders on crazy and feels just a little stupid sometimes if you think about it.
> But anyways, the game is awesome and addictive. Good fun.



It gets kind of repetitive, same environments. Same enemies. But redeems the value once you reach Hartman mansion. 

Woods level is probably the most scariest, partly because I was excepting a "Taken" bear and other animals to jump from the bushes and because the weapons/flashlight options were bare minimum.

Poltergeists are formidable lookin but can be easily tackled. 

Presentation is pretty good and the episode system works well.

Anderson farm was pretty funny, considering the Viking metal concert with barry. Lots of fireworks to execute finale.

It reminded me of Silent Hill, moreso if the original plot was followed 


> Alan Wake is a bestselling horror/suspense writer. Early on in his career, his fiancé Alice, was his muse. When he’d first met her, he had started to see strange dreams which he used as material for his first book. The book was a big success. It was a dream come true.
> 
> But then Wake’s fiancé vanished without a trace. Wake was devastated. After that, he couldn’t write anymore. His dreams stopped and he began to suffer from insomnia.
> 
> ...



Lighting system is fantastic and the lushness of environments gives an illusion of open ended gameplay. Cutscenes are ok but trail behind the current gen graphics.  Character detailing is average, textures are not pretty if you look close. While SH 4 and SH 3 got better detailing IMO for their time of release.

I can't feel enough sympathy for Mr. Alan Wake. Characters are shallow to say. I simply don't care if Alice lives or dies (while it was not so in Silent Hill 2, I actually cared for Maria/Mary). So much about the animations remind me of Max Payne (try strafing left and the signature leg movement is still there).

Sound effects give a chill down the spine. Suggest you to play with your most isolating earphones with good highs and textured lows.

One can press TAB key to change character positioning from right to left and vice versa.

Will update final impression after completing the main story.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2012)

Resumed the game. i feel it has been greatly inspired from the movie the shining.Heck they have also mentioned nicholson's name.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Resumed the game. i feel it has been greatly inspired from the movie the shining.Heck they have also mentioned nicholson's name.



Wait till you see the maze and fireaxe scene.

Completed the game. Ending was nothing remarkable compared to the what happens at dam, I hoped they could have ended the game at that point. 

I still keep my words that I couldn't care if Alice lives in the game or not. It lacks at emotional level.

Only likeable character was Barry and somewhat the sheriff. 

Game was challenging in the woods and at 2-3 other points. I never had to replace batteries of my flashlight later on.

Havok is used brilliantly in the game.

7.5/10 from me because. One time playable, no replay value.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2012)

This was some tough ****
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7234/7030629557_f3fb6d9386_z.jpg


DLC has got difficulty ramped up, more novel and dynamic. Haven't got into the story, if there is any.


----------



## varunb (May 9, 2012)

*Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

Alan Wake's American Nightmare is heading to PC on *May 22nd*!

This critically acclaimed game has been revamped for the PC with stunning high-resolution graphics and enhanced PC features.

In celebration of the impending launch, Remedy is offering gamers a motherload of discounts on Alan Wake. Pre-orders of American Nightmare on Steam or GOG will receive 10% off their purchase. For purchasers of the original Alan Wake, an additional 15% off is available! Alan Wake is now part of Steam’s Midweek Madness (only 72 hours!) available at 50% off. This offer is also available on GOG.

Alan Wake’s American Nightmare will go on sale in retail shortly after through Nordic Games.

Full press release can be read here:
Alan Wake

PRE-ORDER ON STEAM HERE:
Save 10% on Alan Wake's American Nightmare on Steam


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

gr8 news...thanx for sharing


----------



## varunb (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

Yup & the amazing thing is that its very cheap on Steam...around Rs 600-650 provided one has the Alan Wake in Steam too. For me, the price is around $11.24


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

GOG is also giving a good discount it seems like Steam 
Preorder: Alan Wake's American Nightmare and save up to 25% - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com


----------



## Alok (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

Great news , thanks for sharing.


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

Real good news for PC gamers. Looks like this is the effect of high sales of Alan Wake on PC.


----------



## varunb (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*



thetechfreak said:


> GOG is also giving a good discount it seems like Steam
> Preorder: Alan Wake's American Nightmare and save up to 25% - General discussion - Forum - - GOG.com



Its the same thing which Steam is offering. 
10% discount - If you preorder it.
15% + 10% discount - If you preorder it & you own the original Alan Wake on Steam.

Ultimately GOG will give you the Steam key.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

Forgot to complete the Episodes of Alan Wake. Will be on that duty tonight


----------



## iittopper (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

Alan wake was awsome especially ep 4 and 5 . Hope that this one will be more better and have more guns .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

Don't get your hopes up too high for this title. It has repeating scenarios and gets dull pretty fast. Mr. Scratch's television short clips were crafted neatly, but I guess the overall story just fell flat and there was hardly any variety in the game. You just get a larger range of weapons to choose from and an abundant (almost infinite) supply of ammo.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

^^ So not better than 1st part or worse lesser fun than 1st part ??


----------



## iittopper (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*



gameranand said:


> ^^ So not better than 1st part or worse lesser fun than 1st part ??



Bro this is not the seqel of alan wake . It  does not reflect on the major storyline of the franchise. It only exists to broaden and expand the universe. 
moreover the reviews were not as strong as the original one has


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

Okey dokey. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

This can't be compared to the first game at all. For one, it's a relatively small game and secondly, it's just a spin-off. So you won't have much co-relation to the first game.


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 10, 2012)

50% off on steam for another 7 hours  Got my game today... I was about to buy it this month as I got 30GB plan activated on my airtel broadband for this month and to my surprise this amazing discount came out   absolutely awesome


----------



## Monk (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Alan Wake - American Nightmare for PC*

This game was more like watching a thriller movie, i really enjoyed the overall story/game-play of the game.
Visually the game is very good, the water - mountains, the mist it was just awesome. I was lost in it! The AI of 'Dark Forces' AKA Zombies is very good they know where you are and will try their best to kill you. Also the loading time makes this game interesting as its very fast. Music is worth mentioning too.

The only thing i didn't like was repetitive game-play and the ammo as its very less.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2012)

Started playing yesterday...
awesome game really..graphics are optimized for PC.
cut scenes are mind blowing (reminded me of SH:Home Coming)...
but the game is not scary as SH:Homecoming & I can vouch on that
Lighting effects,Fog is the best I've seen in a game.
game play is also good.but feels like repetitive coz I have completed 2 Episodes & found same type of enemies lets see whats lies ahead.
Sound Effects is also brilliant,& Sound Tracks (I m searching for MP3 on Google) are wow.Story is also good keeps u guessing.
although there are only six episodes but each episode is lengthy
will rate after completion


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2012)

Playing it right now . Amazing game i say. Great environment and narration. Its unique gem of its kind . Didn't played such game ever.(didn't played any silent hill) . A must have for every gamer.

10/10 for PC version , for enjoyment , graphics , audio , gameplay.

Remedy Entertainment have my love and respect for such game on PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2012)

^well I won't give it 10/10

I rate it as 8/10. -2 for monotonous gameplay & enemies


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2012)

^ i don't play a game continuously , i play with intervals(other games) so i wasn't monotonous to me.

My rating is based on how well i attached to game till its end.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^ i don't play a game continuously , i play with intervals(other games) so i wasn't monotonous to me.
> 
> My rating is based on how well i attached to game till its end.



how does it matter if u play in chunks or at a stretch....after all u will complete it any how


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2012)

^it matters to me , when i play single game continuously for 3-4 days , my intrest start to deplete.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

^^Playing at a single stretch is an engrossing experience. Except for long RPGs.

I make sure to complete gameplay in as little interruptions as possible.


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^Playing at a single stretch is an engrossing experience. Except for long RPGs.
> 
> I make sure to complete gameplay in as little interruptions as possible.



it may sound peculiar but most or my stretch goes to rpg(witcher and dragon age) and gta.
All other genre i play with many more games alongwith as intervals.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

I like to play one game at a time or maybe two but not more than that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I like to play one game at a time or maybe two but not more than that.



same here..but only one


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw the Trailer and I was stunned. OMG, I can't wait to play this game.


----------



## Alok (Aug 9, 2012)

Now in chapter iv . Vehicles seems better than safe heaven


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2012)

I love three songs from it
Poe-haunted
Poet & the muse (best)
Children of God


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 9, 2012)

5/10 from me. Didnt like the gameplay at all. the game keeps repeating itself over and over again. I stoped playing on the third time, got really bored playing the same thing again.


----------



## Monk (Aug 10, 2012)

Alan Wake can be pretty boring/repetitive if you just want to go out there and shoot/burn the zombies.
Read the Manuscripts out there, watch the cut scenes hell perhaps turn on the radios and TV's, and you will enjoy it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

Monk said:


> Alan Wake can be pretty boring/repetitive if you just want to go out there and shoot/burn the zombies.
> Read the Manuscripts out there, watch the cut scenes hell perhaps turn on the radios and TV's, and you will enjoy it.



and Enjoy the Music after each Chapter End.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2012)

Poe-haunted music was so aptly placed in that scene. Repetitive but a must play game.


----------



## Alok (Aug 14, 2012)

Episode 5 now,  going with Sarah


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2012)

End of chapter 5 , now the departure.....


----------



## Jripper (Aug 17, 2012)

^ That is one hell of a game. Enjoyed it thoroughly. though the enemies are the same over and over but it still is a lot of fun. the story itself is amazing. Based on "DUma Key" and "Bag of bones" by stephen king this is one game I found epic. Bit refreshing really.
9/10 from me


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 17, 2012)

Its on sale on Steam in case anyone is interested. Going to get it today!


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 17, 2012)

By the end of episode 4, I was just hoping it'd end soon. Not because it is boring or monotonous, I wanted it to end so i could finally curl up on my bed under the sheets, hugging my knees, hoping everything would turn back normal. Awesome game experience.


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2012)

Finished Alan Wake few minuts ago..

now playing "the signal" . Then will play "the writer" and thereafter move to "American Nightmare".
Liked game very much.


----------



## Jripper (Aug 18, 2012)

^ I heard american nightmare is not as good as the original.


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2012)

^ what i heard, its more of shooting rather survival. More ammo , more weapons , its easy.

--------------------------

finished "the signal" and "the writer" ,. Both are nice addition, darkness path in the writer was damn difficult but did it somehow.

Now playing american nightmare. Its very easy with loads of ammo yet fun to play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

Alok said:


> Finished Alan Wake few minuts ago..
> 
> now playing "*the signal*" . Then will play "*the writer*" and thereafter move to "American Nightmare".
> Liked game very much.


Yeah.. now u will taste the real difficulty in this...


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2012)

^ yeah mate, both were difficult, specially "the writer", when in darkness. I failed about 30 times there. 

Finished everhthing now. Need Alan Wake 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^ yeah mate, both were difficult, specially "the writer", when in darkness. I failed about 30 times there.
> 
> Finished everhthing now. Need Alan Wake 2



Yup and those black crows pissed me off...


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 20, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Its on sale on Steam in case anyone is interested. Going to get it today!



What is the deal?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8231066893_a4a608d3b1_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8232125652_05669784f6_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8231061129_653468854c_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8231054027_0f60a9cd71_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8232104374_dd4c1be37a_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8200/8231038379_d16ca9c7d1_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8231030273_450fa01f2f_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8209/8232095194_170e1e2ccd_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8232082172_2964305098_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8231016667_65acd2b4c1_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8231013699_22a20e6172_z.jpg
Alan Wake by psygeist, on Flickr


----------



## Alok (Nov 30, 2012)

^ looks like i have to go for second playthrough


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

i need help in alan wake its damn tough m running out of ammo no way to kill those things.....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i need help in alan wake its damn tough m running out of ammo no way to kill those things.....



which level? try to reduce the difficulty


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2013)

its easy i think wait lvl i have to check out the problem is m runnint out of ammo and its not that we can run past those ghosts.....damn scary game if u play in dark......


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i need help in alan wake its damn tough m running out of ammo no way to kill those things.....



Same problem here. 



Zangetsu said:


> which level? try to reduce the difficulty



How to reduce difficulty once game has been started? [I Completed episode one]
DO i need to start over again in easy? [I am playing at Normal Now]


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2013)

try dodging .. its effective way to reach checkpoints without firing a bullet


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2013)

Alok said:


> try dodging .. its effective way to reach checkpoints without firing a bullet



+1. Dodging + Light makes the better way.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> +1. Dodging + Light makes the better way.


how can u dodge whole hordes of them .........i mean they move faster than us and come out of totally unexpected places........


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> how can u dodge whole hordes of them .........i mean they move faster than us and come out of totally unexpected places........



Practice and timing is important. Also you don't have to outrun them all the time, you can slow them down and then run away, there are some solutions for that.


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

Grab a flair .. lit up.. don't hold it...let it on the ground.. be gone...and nobody follow you.


----------

